# Bottling wand....Never again



## txclifton (Feb 16, 2006)

I was poking around Georges newly remodeled shop and noticed the automatic bottle filler. 


Automatic bottle filler



My friend who is very kind to me, saw I was interested and bought
it for me. We sort of trade this way. Any who.. I
bottled 30 bottles of port today. Not even a drop lost. I
always fussed with how much to have in this bottle or that
bottle. I set the depth on the first bottle and it shuts off
automatically. Move to the next and the next and the next until
you are done. I use to bump the tip on the wand and shoot wine
all over the kitchen. George told me I'd never use the wand
again..and he couldn't be more right.



If you have the chance...I'd recommend it...for sure.



Cheers,



Doug


*Edited by: txclifton *


----------



## Angell Wine (Feb 16, 2006)

George has done a good job remodeling his store. Everybody needs to come on down or up, depending where you are from, and take a look.





Amen on the Buon Vino Automatic Auto Bottle Gravity Filler


----------



## geocorn (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for the Kudos on the store. We are very proud, but found out today that we need MORE space. We don't have enough as it is and it looks like we might start stocking some beer ingredients. (did I really just say that?)


Regarding the Buon Vino Auto Bottle Filler, my wife claims it is the best Toy in the store. Glad to hear you liked it, Doug.


----------



## Big Port (Feb 17, 2006)

I received that bottle filler for Christmas and love it, I still bottle beer with the bottling wand and am considering trying it for that......just don't know about mixing it for the beer and wine? <?amespace prefix = v ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-com:vml" /></vtroke></v></v></v></v></v></v></v></v></v></v></v></v></vlas></vath><?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o:lock aspectratio="t" vxt="edit"></o:lock></vape></vmage></vape>


----------



## masta (Feb 17, 2006)

I had the same thought the other day when we bottled 3 batches of beer and my braggot but don't think it will work for two reasons:
<UL>
<LI>The free fall of the beer into the bottle would created too much foam</LI>
<LI>You really should limit the aeration of beer since contact with oxygen is a bad thing</LI>[/list]


----------



## Big Port (Feb 17, 2006)

Damn Masta! You always have the answers, even if they aren't what I wanted to hear.



Oh well, I am picking up 4 kegs this weekend for the beers, won't be bottling after I get the Kegerator built in a few months.


----------



## txclifton (Feb 17, 2006)

Don't really want to debate with masta since he knows way way more than me..but here is my observation. Rather than coming straight out the bottom of the filler and splashing on the bottom, it seems the wine or beer in this case, comes out the sides of the filler and runs down the sides of the bottle. I think I got less foaming than with the wand. It also seems the the filler seals the top while you fill.

I might try it next time I bottle beer. But I've kind of decided I like keg'd beer better.



Plus bottling 50+ bottles is not fun in my book.

Cheers


----------



## redwineleo (Feb 17, 2006)

I've only bottle 4 batches of wine and I wouldn't trade my Buon Vino Automatic Auto Bottle Filler for any other piece of equipment I have except my hydrometer! It cleans up pretty easily too!


----------



## Funky Fish (Feb 17, 2006)

txclifton said:


> I think I got less foaming than with the wand. It also seems the the filler seals the top while you fill.




I'm not trying to diss on the auto-filler, but just wanted to state that I've never really had foaming with the wand. It seems to me that foaming would indicate your wine is not properly degassed.


----------



## txclifton (Feb 17, 2006)

FF

I was trying to explain that I think the auto filler more gently places the wine in the bottle. Apparently I didn't to a very good job of it!





So, maybe foaming is not the right wording. When I use the bottle wand, my wine always bubbled a bit at the bottom of the bottle and I could here the fluid gushing out the bottom until it went over the end of the wand. It's not like it foamed over ...wait..bubbled over. The act of pushing the wine into the bottle causes it to crash around in the bottle. This causes some bubbling...splashing...whatever you want to call it. 

I had gassing issues on my very first kit but have learned my lesson and the last 10 kits have been fine. The fizz-x, vacuum and aging takes care of my CO2 problems. 

Cheers


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Feb 17, 2006)

I've had a new auto bottle filler on my shelf now for months, I guess
its time to try it out!! It's just with the mini jet filter I was
getting worried about trying a new piece of equiptment out, I'll give
it a shot next wine filling time.


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 17, 2006)

My wife got me an auto filler from George for Xmas, I too agree it's one of the better peices of equipment that I own! Very pleased with it and wouldn't think about bottling without it.


----------

